#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Στεγανοποιητικό μάζας

## sundance

Καλημέρα κε Μαρσέλλο.

Δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε στεγανοποιητικο μαζας, και θα με ενδιεφερε να κανω χρηση σε τοιχωματα υπογειου/φεροντα οργανισμο υπογειου-θεμελιωσης.

1. ποια τα πλεονεκτηματα?

2. νομιζω αν προστεθει, δεν χρειαζεται επιπλεον ρευστοποιητης?

3. σημεια που θελει προσοχη?

4. η χρηση του αντικαθιστα την χρηση επαλειφομενου στεγανοποιητικου στα τοιχωματα υπογειου?

----------


## marsellos

Εγώ προτιμώ να μειώσω τον συντελεστή Νερού/προς τσιμέντο , π.χ. στο Ν/Τ=0,50 και να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα ισχυρό υπερ-ρευστοποιητικό ,π.χ. Πολύ-καρβοξυλικού αιθέρα ( δεν αναγράφω εμπορικές ονομασίες) και περιεκτικότητα τσιμέντου Τ=350kg/m3 ,και καλή συμπύκνωση ,για "σκυρόδεμα μειωμένης υδατοπερατότητος", που προβλέπει ο Κανονισμός Τεχνολογίας σκυροδέματος (ΚΤΣ-97,παράγραφος 12.3).Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει σκυρόδεμα C25/30,αυτομάτως !

----------

sundance, Xάρης

----------


## sundance

ευχαριστω!!!

1.οταν λετε υπερρευστοποιητη εννοειτε τυπο F&G (κατα ASTM C494)? 

2.οι κλασσικοι ρευστοποιητες-μειωτες νερου (Α&D) πρεπει να μπαινουν στο μιξερ στην μοναδα παραγωγης σκυροδεματος (οπως τα στεγανοποιητικα μαζας), ή μπορουν επι τοπου στο εργο οπως οι υπερρευστοποιητες?

3. ο υπερρευστοποιητης εχει καποια σημεια που θελουν προσοχη σε σχεση με τον κλασσικο μειωτη νερου/ρευστοποιητη?

υγ. μπορειτε να μου στειλετε σε πμ καποια εμπορικα σκευασματα?

----------


## marsellos

Κατ αρχην  υπάρχει η ΣΚ-308 του ΚΕΔΕ (210-3455921) , που είναι η μετάφραση του ASTM-C494. 
Ο όρος υπερ-ρευστοποιητικό περιλαμβάνει όλα αυτά τα πρόσθετα που εξασφαλίζουν μια κάθιση 16-18cm και μπαίνουν ειτε στη Μονάδα ειτε στο Εργο.
Η πιο καλή λύση είναι τα 4ης γεννιάς  υπερ/κα, τα οποία δεν έχουν απώλεια κάθισης και είναι λιγο πιο ακριβά και μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με ολες τις Εταιρείες να σου πουν. 
Το θέμα είναι η Εταιρεία σκυροδέματος της περιοχής σου με την οποία θα συνεργασθείς αν το έχει η βάζει κατι άλλο. 
Στειλε μου στο nikos.marsellos@gmail.com, την περιοχή του έργου, το ονομα της Εταιρείας που συνεργάζεσαι,την ποσότητα συνολικά του σκυροδέματος του εργου,την απόσταση από την Μονάδα, την κατηγορία σκυροδέματος της μελέτης για να σκεφθώ πιο μπορει να κάνει για το έργο αυτό.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## sundance

ευχαριστω! πειτε μου λιγο ομως, οι απλοι ρευστοποιητες μπαινουν στην βαρελα πριν την σκυροδετηση ή στο μιξερ του εργοστασιου? το ιδιο για τους υπερρευστοποιητες.

σε μια παρουσιαση σας, υπαρχει αυτος ο κανονας:




> Κανόνας: επιβραδυντικά και στεγανοποιητικά μπαίνουν μόνο στο μίξερ, στο συγκρότημα
> παραγωγής σκυροδέματος, ενώ τα υπερ-ρευστοποιητικά συνιστώνται να μπαίνουν επί
> τόπου στο έργο με έντονη ανάμιξη του σκυροδέματος στη βαρέλα.


επισης, η διαφορα μεταξυ πχ c16/20 και c30/37 ειναι στην ποσοτητα τσιμεντου και στην κοκκομετρικη αναλυση?

----------


## marsellos

α) Στο έργο μπαίνουν μόνο υπερ-ρευστοποιητικά(παρ.6.9 του ΚΤΣ-97),τίποτα άλλο.
β) Η κύρια διαφορά είναι στο λόγο Νερού προς Τσιμέντο, δηλαδή στο C16/20 ,είναι Ν/Τ=0,70 ,ενώ στο C30/37 
    είναι : Ν/Τ= 0,50. Προφανώς υπάρχει και μια μικρή διαφορά στο τσιμέντο ,π.χ. από Τ=270 kg/m3,C16/20
    σε Τ=320 kg/m3,C30/37. Η κοκκομετρική ανάλυση διαφέρει στο μίγμα των αδρανών γιατι πιθανώς να έχουν αλλάξει
    οι αναλογίες χονρδόκοκκων/λεπτόκοκκων αδρανών ,για διάφορους λόγους (εμφανούς σκυροδέματος,αντλήσιμο).

----------

Xάρης

----------


## sundance

σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!! πολυ κατατοπιστικος!

παντως μου κανει εντυπωση, που στην πραξη στα περισσοτερα εργα, οι απλοι ρευστοποιητες πεφτουν επι τοπου στην βαρελα. ειναι τοσο λαθος?

τελος, επισης διαφορα στην κατηγορια σκυροδεματος δεν παιζει και η κατηγορια τσιμεντου? (32,5-42,5-52,5) ή κατα κανονα χρησιμοποιειται το 32,5?

----------


## marsellos

Κατά κανόνα χρησιμοποιείται το II/42,5 και σε χαμηλές κατηγορίες μιγμα ΙΙ/42,5-ΙΙ/32,5 ,περίπου 50%-50%.Μονο στο C16/20 χρηιμοποιούν 270 kg/m3 το ΙΙ/32,5.

----------


## Ροδόπουλος

Τα στεγανοποιητικά μαζας ή καλύτερα crystal growth systems βασίζονται  στην δημιουργία πυριτικών ινων στους πόρους του σκυροδέματος. Για να  επιτύχουμε αντιστοιχία με σκυρόδεμα χωρίς στεγανωποιητικό μάζας θα  πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε ένα C20/25 με στεγανωποιητικό μάζας με ένα C35/45  κατα κανόνα με CEM II/A-D. Η διαφορά είναι στο γεγονός οτι μπορούμε να  παραλάβουμε τις ίδιες περίπου προδιαγραφές υδατοστεγάνωσης χωρίς την  αύξηση της αντοχής.

----------

asak, Xάρης

----------

